# Retrieving recordings on DVR VIP722



## TomBailey (Apr 24, 2014)

Every morning my DVR is set to update. This process usually takes more than 30 minutes. This morning, my wife did not want to wait for the update to finish and pressed the reset button for 10 seconds so that she could watch the news.

Since that time, our TV screens (one with the DVR and another in a different part of the house) have a message in a retangular box that says "no signal".

I contacted Dish Network and after going through their process of checking everything, they said that the DVR needs to be replaced.

Is this true? We have approximately 75 hours of recordings on our DVR and want to save them! 

My questions are: Do we have to replace our DVR? Can we salvage the recordings on our DVR?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It depends on what was happening during that update process... if it was actually updating firmware or something, then you're probably out of luck.

I would try unplugging the receiver from power for a minute or so and then plug it in again and see if that helps.

There's no way to get recordings off the internal DVR drive except via the USB-supported external hard drive feature which you will not be able to do if you can't get your receiver to work.

Some will say there are other ways to clone a hard drive... but to do so would require opening your DVR which is either against policy to open a leased-receiver OR would void a warranty on an owned-receiver so I wouldn't recommend doing this.

Hopefully a power-cord pull will do the trick, though.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

TomBailey said:


> Every morning my DVR is set to update. This process usually takes more than 30 minutes. This morning, my wife did not want to wait for the update to finish and pressed the reset button for 10 seconds so that she could watch the news.
> 
> Since that time, our TV screens (one with the DVR and another in a different part of the house) have a message in a retangular box that says "no signal".
> 
> ...


TomBailey,

You got a great answer from Stewart Vernon, and I wanted to add have you thought about changing the update times to your liking?

On the remote please press the buttons of; Menu/Preferences/Updates. You have the ability to change the update times to your liking. 

Before replacing this unit, allow the nightly update to occur to see if it resolves the issue.

Thanks


----------



## TomBailey (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for the responses, it still does not work...

I unpluged the receiver and still get a message stating "no signal". On the front of the receiver, only the "green" light (TV1) is on for only a short period of time. The other two lights (TV2 and Mode) do not light up. 

If I were to purchase a new DVR, is it possible for someone to remove the recordings (would this be the hard drive?) and transfer this to a new receiver? I am desperately attempting to save my recordings.

Finally, my VIP722 only allows me to add a 2T EHD and I already have one that is completely full. Any suggestions on what DVR will allow me to add more than 2T EHD?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

TomBailey said:


> Thank you for the responses, it still does not work...
> 
> I unpluged the receiver and still get a message stating "no signal". On the front of the receiver, only the "green" light (TV1) is on for only a short period of time. The other two lights (TV2 and Mode) do not light up.
> 
> ...


TomBailey,

When you press the buttons on the remote of; Menu/6/1/1, what is the signal strength on the bottom right? 

When you select the DVR button, are you able to see the recordings or is the slate clear? If you see the recordings please try to select on one to see if it will allow playback.

If you're able to see playback, you will be able to transfer to an EHD.

Thanks


----------



## TomBailey (Apr 24, 2014)

The only thing that appears on the TV screen is "no signal", nothing else.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be clear, and maybe we all jumped the gun here...

Is it your TV that is saying "no signal" or is it the Dish receiver? IF it is your TV, then either you might be on a different input than you have your Dish receiver connected OR you have a bad input in the TV.

I would first verify that your TV is selected for the same input that you have your Dish receiver connected. If that doesn't work... try a different connection method. IF you are using HDMI, try component, or composite, or something different.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Good Thought Stewart. While the "No Signal" is on the screen you could also unplug the DVR. If the "No Signal" goes away it is from the DVR. If not, probably you are on the wrong input as Stewart mentioned. 
I hate to say this but in my experience, A wife with a remote can leave a piece of gear in an unpredicted mode.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

TomBailey said:


> Thank you for the responses, it still does not work...
> 
> I unpluged the receiver and still get a message stating "no signal". On the front of the receiver, only the "green" light (TV1) is on for only a short period of time. The other two lights (TV2 and Mode) do not light up.
> 
> ...


Simple answer buy another 2TB drive and plug it in. You can only use 1 drive at a time but you can have as many as you want. Question: What do you have stored that is really important, do you go back and play all those shows or are you just hoarding?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

TomBailey said:


> The only thing that appears on the TV screen is "no signal", nothing else.


Tom, 

What type of cable are you running from the DISH receiver to the TV? Is your DISH remote programmed to the TV? 

If so, pres the TV mode button and then cycle through the different inputs of the TV. If you're using a RCA or Component Cable, check to make sure they are secure to the TV and receiver. Please let me know if you continue to have this issue. 

Thanks to everyone who is helping with this issue, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## TomBailey (Apr 24, 2014)

Today, all lights on the receiver came on and I was successful in transfering ALL of my data to an EHD!!!!!! Thanks for everyones help, I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

TomBailey said:


> Today, all lights on the receiver came on and I was successful in transfering ALL of my data to an EHD!!!!!! Thanks for everyones help, I certainly appreciate it.


Tom,

I am glad to hear you were able to transfer all of your recordings to the EHD!


----------

